# How can i upload digital reciever programmes to PC?



## thirtiesmale (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive got a digital tv reciever that i can record programmes on, and i wana upload what i record to my PC, how do i do this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

does your digitv have a usb connector? If so, then you may be in luck. Check the handbook of your set or visit their website to see if there is any transfer software that you can download....

However, if you can transfer to a computer, be aware that most countries have a copyright waiver that will only allow 'time shifting viewing' recordings to be retained for a limited amount of time. In the UK for example, I believe it is something like 28 days, after which the recordings must be deleted to avoid breach of copyright.


----------



## thirtiesmale (Aug 31, 2008)

No usb's. the reciever has analougue audio left/right (audio output) and optical audio output. the tv has audio in, common interface, Y Pb Pr inputs, VGA input, HDMI input. Can i connect any of the audio to my pc audio?


----------

